# Circuit board window switch, please help!



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Okay, 

So my passenger window started acting up, and at first thought, I thought the establishment that I had my windows tinted at my has misaligned my window...

I was wrong. I took apart the center console, and examined the switches a bit closer. Found out the reason why my passenger window wasn't going up... The white piece that's circled in the picture no longer clicks. I had to press somewhat harder on it with a flat head screwdriver to get the window to go up.

That's great, right? I found the problem.

How do I solve it?


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

I happened to have some alcohol wipes on hand, and took a wipe, and dabbed it on the white piece, being careful not to get the circuit board wet.

I then took my flathead screwdriver and jimmied the piece up and down, and before you know it, it was clicking again. Seems like it was just gummed up.

Hooked everything back up, and it works like it should.

Problem solved.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Forum Poster said:


> I happened to have some alcohol wipes on hand, and took a wipe, and dabbed it on the white piece, being careful not to get the circuit board wet.
> 
> I then took my flathead screwdriver and jimmied the piece up and down, and before you know it, it was clicking again. Seems like it was just gummed up.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about getting the board wet, you can pour isopropyl alcohol right in the switch to flush it out.
Blow it out with canned air after flushing it and air dry before installing.
I repair circuit boards and flush out dip switches and use it to clean the flux off of them after soldering.
You can even put them in the dishwasher if you skip the drying cycle, I do this after desoldering components and neutralizing alkaline damage from batteries before repairing the traces and replacing chips and transistors.
You just have to make sure they are dry before putting power to them.
Digikey probably has that switch and the resistors and diodes are common parts.


----------



## Forum Poster (Jun 24, 2015)

Goat Roper said:


> Don't worry about getting the board wet, you can pour isopropyl alcohol right in the switch to flush it out.
> Blow it out with canned air after flushing it and air dry before installing.
> I repair circuit boards and flush out dip switches and use it to clean the flux off of them after soldering.
> You can even put them in the dishwasher if you skip the drying cycle, I do this after desoldering components and neutralizing alkaline damage from batteries before repairing the traces and replacing chips and transistors.
> ...


Thanks for the info Goat.

I had no idea that I could have submerged the board to clean it.
I had already started pricing replacements, and after seeing some of the pricing, I thought to myself, I'm going to tinker with it a bit more before I plop down some money for new switches.

Honestly, I think I would still be somewhat hesitant with pouring isopropyl alcohol on the board, but might eventually do it, now that I know, thanks to you.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You're welcome.

You can submerge the entire board in soapy water and rinse it then displace the residual moisture with alcohol.
You can get 99.9 isopropyl at a pharmacy but they keep it behind the counter and you have to ask for it.
My other hobby is restoring arcade games mainly pinballs and I have been doing board repair for about ten years now.


----------



## excelon2001 (Jul 27, 2018)

Similar issue here except driver side and all my white buttons clicked just fine but I had to push very hard on the one that makes the window go up to get it to do anything.

I tried cleaning it with alcohol but it didn't help at all.

Has anyone removed the switch from the board and tried opening it up?

Is this switch an available electronics part?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You can check with Digi-key, Mouser, Fry's or Great Plains Electronics.
The part number may be under the switch, you will need a Soldapult to remove the solder to get the switch off the board.


----------

